# Grizzly or Dewalt Bench Top Planer



## Big70Tom (Apr 27, 2017)

Going to buy a planer. Apparently these lkittle bench top planers are pretty goos now foe the average guy. 

Even the Wen has a good rep


So which do you prefer Grizzly or DeWalt

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## wickedsolo (Feb 17, 2017)

I have a Grizzly 12.5" lunchbox style planer and I have no complaints with it. I've heard good things about the DeWalt as well. I don't think you could go wrong with either of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canarywood1 (Jun 9, 2016)

It depends on which DeWalt your talking about, the 734 or the 735?


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

For a benchtop, I'd definitely go with the DW.


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

canarywood1 said:


> It depends on which DeWalt your talking about, the 734 or the 735?


I got a 734 after comparing the two, didn't see enough difference for the extra cost of the 735.


----------



## BillyDoubleU (Mar 12, 2017)

I'd look up chip collection for them and see how that may effect shop space. How much you plan on using it may also dictate how you do that. 

I love my dw735 and I love my grizzly tools. The 735 blows chips like a jet engine.


----------



## nxtgeneration (Feb 22, 2016)

I have no complaints about my DW 735. Like Billy said, it blows chips like crazy so you do need to plan for the chip/dust collection. One thing about the 735 though is the weight. Yes it is portable but its a beast to carry around so if you are putting it away every time you need it you may be better off with the 734.


----------



## plasma800 (Apr 27, 2017)

Just curious, why are you not considering the Makita? That makita is on my buy list right now, but curious if there's something about it that you (or anyone) don't want.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

I have the Makita and it has performed well for last 6 years. Wish I could slow down feed rate every once in a while, but I adapt.


Enjoy yourself, life is short


----------



## Big70Tom (Apr 27, 2017)

Makita planner is 200$ more, so if I decided to spend that much, I'd probably go with the Makita. Honestly I have a bad habit of overspending, the one I really want is the Cutech 40200 it's the new improved Steel City Planer from a few years ago. My brother in law had that Steel City one, probably still does, just isn't my brother in law anymore, and really liked it. It's 699 bucks though and I have a hard time explaining that to the wife.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

